# GREAT PYRENEES- KARAKACHAN - and SNOW in New York State!!!



## Mzyla (Jan 21, 2012)

It is Saturday January 21, 2012 and its snowing here in New York State!
This is first meaningful snow this year  whole 6 inches so far and they calling for 8 by noon.

Dogs are running, rolling and enjoying this kind of weather, while we are putting more wood into wood stove and worrying about massive snow shoveling..

Snapped few pictures, that I hope you may enjoy it.
Also, while Im in this writing spirit, I like to add few lines about *Great Pyrenees and Karakachans.*







It is sad to read on EBay Classified: "FREE Great Pyrenees."
I did encounter such postings all over internet too many times.
It is heart breaking to read about Great Pyrenees being found on a side of a road, injured, starving, lost, abandoned..

People like cuddly puppies and they buying them without further thoughts, whats gone be one or two years later.
The dog will grow. The dog will take more room. The dog may be a nuisance to neighbor. The dog may be too much to handle.

It really takes lots of responsibility and hard work to keep BIG dogs and any dogs for that matter.  Potential dog owner must to realize what kind of task and commitment lays ahead. 
Once you acquire a dog  stay with it  work with him- do not dispose of it, once he becomes inconvenience for you! 

Are my dogs trouble-less, obeyful angels? NO, they are not. Is there a lot of work for me? Sure is!
Im waking up 4-5AM just to have enough time to prepare their meal, to brush them, to give little attention to each of them.
Then, during a day, I must to watch if anything wrong is happening: is the dog staying where he suppose to be, did he left property? 

As to their characteristics:
*Great Pyrenees* is a "big lover", calm, quietbarks only when necessary.
He share his food with smaller dogs, or with catswaits when everyone else eats, then he eats.
He is well socialized with people and with every other resident/animal.

He is an Escape Artist. He must explore far beyond his designated territory.  
He is powerful and fearless.
He is able to lift heavy garage door with his shoulder.
When confined on a porch, he broke a window and jump 8 feet down to chase predator.
Goats think, he is their mom. They crying painful cry, when he is gone. 
He is always coming back to the homestead.






*Karakachan *is more "stay at home". Doesnt have a courage or desire to explore beyond our property. When sometimes follow the Great Pyrenees further into the woods, its the first one to come back and rather quickly. 
Mostly is contending to stay within boundary and love the times when allowed to come inside the house. Then she just lays down with belly up and snore.
In comparison with Great Pyrennes, it is mean. It seems to be more fearful and cautious of things and can growl and barks viciously.  Does not allow her food to be touched by other animal. 
While the Great Pyrenees can jump the kennel fences within the heart beat, the Karakachan can stay there for the whole day without slides complain or attempt to get out.






As the above characteristics are not meant to generalize the entire race of this kind of a dogs, since each species is an "individual"
I hope it could be helpful for the potential owners-to-be to make their wise decision
when acquiring *Livestock Guardian Dog.*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm sure your dogs are happy!


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 21, 2012)

They are gorgeous Mzyla. I love the pictures. We might have to be looking into some dogs. 2 of mine escaped and ran away 2 weeks ago. We have looked in a 65 mile radius, hung posters, been to animal shelters, rescue groups, called vets. You name it we did it. We will adopt. The 2 that escaped were rescue. I so love them. And the 2 we still have at home. Alot of work and upkeep but oh they are so worth it. Their love is unwavering. Thank you for sharing these pictures and advice. Very true advice.


----------



## Mzyla (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry Terri to hear about your missing dogs 
You did everything, you could have done....
It is noble of you to consider adoption - it is like one more saved life.

And thank you all. Yes - my dogs (and all of my animals) loves me and I love them all dearly.
Although, I'm at home prisoner by choice:
I won't leave house, but only once a week for grocery shopping.
And even then, I'm rushing to be back home within 2 hrs.
I'm simply worrying that something may happen.....


----------

